# Watercolor Painting



## SomeAssemblyReq

I shot this photo at Potato Creek State Park in South Bend, IN in the Summer of 2009. I thought the clouds at the top and some of the colors almost gave it a watercolor feel, hence the title 








As always, C&C welcome ^_^


----------



## EricD

I agree...looks like a painting! Nice job with the colors!


----------



## Nanogeek815

I like the dark red on the water, cool effect lol. It does give a watercolor effect yet sharper lol.


----------

